# 930,000 mile '95 Honda Civic



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

930,000 mile '95 Honda Civic











http://www.autoblog.com/2007/10/01/craigslist-find-of-the-decade-930-000-mile-95-honda-civic/


----------



## reyes (Sep 29, 2007)

holy crap now thats a RELIABLE CIVIC!!!


----------



## BattleCruiser (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey once you reach 1,000,000 miles go to your local honda dealer and Honda will probly buy you a new civic, as long as you trade in your old one so they can show it off for advertisements, ive heard of it happening before.


----------



## EnglishPaul (Sep 10, 2007)

I heard of a mercedes owned by a rep that did 1mil, and they gave him a new car, took it away and examined the components for ware.


----------

